# Spaying/neutering ferals



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

After I trap the ferals and then take them to the clinic, the Humane Society I go to usually gives them back the same day. But they only give the cats back to us when the cat has woken up, usually after a few hours. So I'm wondering if I can just release the cats when I bring them to my neighborhood even though it's not ideal. There is absolutely no way I can bring them into my house. I can keep them on my porch in the trap but bringing them into my house is out of question. It's just impossible (my parents are opposed to me doing this and do not want the cats close to my own cats). Also, is it absolutely necessary that I get the pain medication? I'm very poor, unemployed and in college and it's a huge expense already. Spaying/neutered each cat costs 50 bucks, plus mandatory rabies shot which is 10 bucks and pain medication is 10 bucks. That's almost 100 bucks for each cat and I have almost a dozen ferals to do this to (I am using my school loan money). There's no way the clinic will help me out or give me a discount. Of course if it's ABSOLUTELY necessary then I will get that. I won't, however, get it for the cats that are a little too feral and try to bite me or kill me when I try to give it to them with a syringe. So anyway, back to the question, how do I do this? I know you're suppose to withhold water and food for a few more hours and stuff. Should I just keep the cats in a cage till whatever time they tell me? And I volunteer for this humane society and there's no way in **** they'd be willing to keep the cats longer. It is summer and I'm out of school so I would be willing to watch them but they'd have to be on my porch and in a cage. 

Also, I live in Texas, where can I get a humane trap? 

Any other information about TNRing would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I purchased my own trap at a home improvement store for about $40 several years ago.









Many animal control offices will let you 'borrow' a trap for a week. Our county 'loans' it to you for $50 and when you return the trap, they return your $50 to you. I really preferred the trap I had borrowed from our county and I didn't find ones like it (_at a sporting goods/gun shop_) until after I'd already purchased my own. It was very simple and the drop-down door used rings instead of springs to hold the door closed. There is no way a cat can finagle the door open once caught.









IMO, you do not need to buy the pain meds. Pain is the body's way of naturally making the organism take it easy, so it can heal. If you mask that pain, I feel they could harm themselves w/out knowing. As to releasing ... I would wait until they were completely free of the affects of anesthesia. I'd say at least 8-12hrs. They can stay in the trap for that amount of time or you could use a wire dog crate/kennel on your porch.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks! I will get my trap from there too. And I will keep the cats in the trap until the anesthesia wears off.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You know, in thinking about girl-cats, you may want to try to keep them for a few days to really give their abdomen time to heal, and for you to be able to catch any problems with the surgical site before you release them.

Here is a pic of our large dog crate in our living room for a new kitty to be intro'd to our home and cats.
It is large enough to hold a jumbo litterbox, a shelf for 'height' and a cat bed with food/water bowls. I have a sheet and towel draped over it to give the kitty some privacy, so our kitties can't 'surround' him and make him feel nervous. Our kitties have to approach from the front to be visual with him.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes I was mostly concerned about the females, I know their surgery is more complicated than the males. Like I said, I must keep them outside of my house in the porch. Don't you think it will be stressful for the cat to be in the cage for a couple of days? And I live in Houston where it can be extremely hot (but then again these cats do live outside anyway). My cage will definitely not be as big as your dog cage but I will try to purchase the biggest cat trap. And maybe keep the female cats in the cage for a day or two.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It would be wise to keep the females confined for a few days. I am concerned about the heat on the porch, however. Do you have a garage where she might be more comfortable?


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Unfortunately I live in an apartment. And no one else would be willing to keep this cat in their house. This is the very reason I have been holding off on TNR for almost a year. During the winter, it's too cold here. And during spring and summer, it's too hot. IDK what to do  You'd think the "humane" society would help me out just by keeping the cat for a few more days (I have seen their holding room and it's pretty big) but no. They have to follow policy. 

Do you think it would be cruel to keep the female cat confined for two to three days in a small cage? I would provide food of course. It does get very hot here, reaches 90 degrees on a normal day (even higher sometimes). IDK what else to do  Should I just try to neuter as many males as possible? They recover so quick that I'd probably keep them in the cage for 24 hours.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Males recover quicker and have less problems than female cats, though problems can arise. Statistically, it is lower for neutering vs spaying since spaying is so 'invasive' into the body cavity. 

If your cage is large enough to have room for a bed, litterbox, food and water ... yes, I think it would be fine, especially if you could keep it out of full sun. If you could provide shade for a sunny spot AND a fan to blow air into the confinement area, that would be the very best you could do for these cats. You are correct, they *do* live outdoors in these extreme conditions year round so they are used to it. The only issue is that surgery, anesthesia and stress can make them susceptible ... so the more stressors you can remove, the easier their recovery will be. 

If you could make the confinement cage large enough to hold enough food/water and litter for several days so you didn't have to go *into* the cage daily to clean and add food/water, that would help lower the stress of confinement. Try also to keep the confinement area in a relatively 'quiet' place, meaning not a lot of people coming near the cage.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

How long is "several days"? My landlord doesn't like anything to be on the porch (they fine us). They charge 700 dollars deposit for every animal. I don't have that kind of money. They have to be on my porch for a very short period of time (however, I would never just release them when the wound is still fresh). How many days do you guys wait before releasing males and females? 

I am going to go out to Petco or Petsmart and buy a dog crate for the cats now. Can you give me a good size? And do you think it's a good idea for me to buy a whole bunch of cat collars so I can know which ones I neutered and which ones I didn't? I need it to keep track, too many black cats - can't tell them apart. 

Thanks.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Length of time on porch to recover: How does 3-5 days sound? 

Size of crate: Large enough to house the necessaries and allow the cat enough room to back away from you and feel safe as you clean the litterbox. IF the crate is large enough to be able to place a large quantity of food/water and a jumbo litterbox, you shouldn't need to scoop waste daily and the cat can be left unmolested for several days with just quick checks for recovery condition and food/water monitoring. I'd say a crate for a medium to large sized dog would be sufficient.

Collars: No. Ask the vet to "tip" one ear so you and any cat professional or aficionado can see at a glance which cats have been s/n and which have not. When you trap a 'tipped-ear' you can just release it because you know it has been altered.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I went and talked to the vet today and he told me it was unnecessary to confine the feral after the surgery. He said many ferals come in for surgery and they just release them a few hours later. I would take the cat for surgery before 10 am and get it back by 5 pm. Also, when I asked him if he could keep the cat in one of his cages he said that the cat is prone to getting respiratory infections and other illnesses because they have sick animals in those rooms. I mean the cat would be in his/her separate cage but idk why he said that. I guess he was talking about airborne viruses/diseases. When he told me to just release the cat the same day I asked him several times after that "Are you sure? Are you 100% positive it's going to be OK?" And he said that he used to do that all the time with ferals. What do you guys think? Would it be life threatening for the cats? I know keeping the cats confined is the best thing to do but like I said, with my fussy parents, my landlord, and just the cost (for a dog kennel along with the much needed trap), it seems a bit too much. Honestly, I am afraid because if I bring a big dog kennel into my house or on the porch, that would risk me losing my own cats. My parents didn't want me to bring in my own house cats in the first place and if I continue to bring other cats, anywhere near the property (esp. with a huge dog kennel that would risk us getting fined) then my parents would release my cats. 

I mean if a vet said it should be OK, shouldn't it? Bear in mind that releasing the cat just a couple of hours after surgery is my LAST resort. I am going to beg my parents and explain to them everything in the morning. If they don't agree then I must release the cats and hope for the best. Three days is not bad, my parents should let me keep the cat in a cage for that long. Hopefully. But I still need to know if my last resort is doable. 

Good news is, doctor might give me a discount since I'm willing to do 10+ cats. Regular price is 60 dollars for each feral (includes rabies shot, and office visit fee and also if the cat is in heat or pregnant, it covers that too). I am so ready to do this. I have been waiting so long. 

Since I live in an apartment complex and the cats are all scattered out, every morning I am going to start leaving food on paper plates all around the neighborhood instead of just on my porch.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, a spay surgery is invasive and ..._yes_... a cat could have a problem and if she has been released she'll either live or die, depending on the severity of the problem. IF your vet knows they are doing feral cats to be immediately released, I would expect them to take special care when closing up the abdomen. If you cannot keep the cat confined for several days I think I would just keep it overnight, or long enough until you know for certain it is no longer under the influence of anesthesia, and then release it as soon as possible.

I am sure most will live and be fine, though you should be prepared to lose possibly one or two. Regardless the risks/benefits ... even if you do lose some to surgical complications after release ... you have still improved the quality of life for the group as a whole. With the resistence you are encountering from your parents and the fines at your renting facility, this could be the best you can do, and you may have to just accept it and do what you can within those confines.

Good luck,
h


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I will definitely keep the cats overnight and maybe a day more because we could prob. get away w/ it w/o our landlord seeing. But will keep urging parents to keep them out for 3 or 5 days. And tell them I'm willing to pay the fine.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think that would wise.  A new incision could get infected easily.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

OK I need a quick response asap. My parents yelled at me when I asked them today about keeping the cat on the porch. At first my mom said it is too hot to keep the cat confined and then she just said no. Sigh. I saw three black cats under a car today in the neighborhood. I feel so heartbroken. These cats are living in terrible conditions and I must do something very quick. Some people have even yelled at me for wanting to release the cats too quick and some people say go ahead and do it since the vet said it's OK. 

So I'm just making sure I'm doing the right thing because it is very possible I'll be taking in a cat either tomorrow morning or the day after that to get it spayed/neutered. After I drop the cat in the morning, I will pick it up at 5 pm. Then I will release it the same day at night (since my parents now don't want the cats anywhere near). 

I just feel like if the chief veterinarian at the Humane Society who is like 60+ years old now said it's OK to release the cat then it should be. I will also ask him to take extra precautions since the cat will be released the same day. 

Also, I am going early in the morning to purchase Havaheart animal traps tomorrow, how effective are traps? Do they always work? How long does it take to capture a cat? I am hoping to go get the trap at 8 or 9 am and then come back at 10 am and trap the cat by 11 am.

*EDIT: OK so if worst comes to worst (well I guess it already has) I am thinking about keeping the cat in my car. Good thing is the cat will be back from surgery at 5 pm when it starts getting cooler. By 9 pm it's 80 degrees and 12 am it's 78 and it starts getting cooler. at 3 am it's 77. And it starts getting cooler until 9 am the next day when it's 75 degrees. There's no sun at night so even if it is like 75 or 80 then it won't be hot at all. In fact, it's probably 10x better than what these ferals encounter during a normal afternoon when it reaches 95 degrees and higher. I will cover the car with plastic, I'll keep LOTS of yummy treats and food and keep water. It does get pretty cool here at night, I never use ac at night. So if I can do it then I'm sure the cats can too. I feel like this is a good idea bc the cat can look outside and he or she will be familiar w/ the surroundings. Also, I will let her free roam so I can keep a litter box (i don't even care if he/she uses it or not) and towels everywhere. It's much bigger than a cage and the cat will not feel restricted. 

I honestly don't think that's a bad idea, what do you guys think?*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You can probably borrow some traps from the Humane Society. 

If you disguise the trap a bit by putting it in some bushes, a natural place, cover the top and sides, put some great smelling (to a cat!) bait at the back, and the cat is not terribly wary, you might have success the first day. It would be wise to feed at the same time daily, then skip a meal so the cat is very hungry. You should be able to watch without the cat seeing you, have arrangements made with the vet, and cover the trap to help keep the cat calm on the way to the vet. 

If you have no other choice, you'll have to release the cats after the recovery period at the vet. The porch would be hot. Is there a shaded area close to the house? 

Good luck!


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

The Humane Society doesn't have traps, I will have to buy one tomorrow. 

Can you please respond to my edit in my former post? About putting the cat in the car at night. I feel like it is a better alternative than to just release the cat right after the recovery period at the vet. 

"OK so if worst comes to worst (well I guess it already has) I am thinking about keeping the cat in my car. Good thing is the cat will be back from surgery at 5 pm when it starts getting cooler. By 9 pm it's 80 degrees and 12 am it's 78 and it starts getting cooler. at 3 am it's 77. And it starts getting cooler until 9 am the next day when it's 75 degrees. There's no sun at night so even if it is like 75 or 80 then it won't be hot at all. In fact, it's probably 10x better than what these ferals encounter during a normal afternoon when it reaches 95 degrees and higher. I will cover the car with plastic, I'll keep LOTS of yummy treats and food and keep water. It does get pretty cool here at night, I never use ac at night. So if I can do it then I'm sure the cats can too. I feel like this is a good idea bc the cat can look outside and he or she will be familiar w/ the surroundings. Also, I will let her free roam so I can keep a litter box (i don't even care if he/she uses it or not) and towels everywhere. It's much bigger than a cage and the cat will not feel restricted.

I honestly don't think that's a bad idea, what do you guys think?"

Thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I think the car would be very hot. I would not leave the cats in the car. It will be cooler after 5 o'clock. I think they'll be all right.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

So don't leave the cats in the car after 5 o clock? Or just release them after 5 o clock when i bring them home? I would never leave the cats in my car after 9 am because it starts getting higher than 75 degrees. I would be releasing from the car at 9:30 am. or maybe even earlier. 

It's either releasing them at 5:30 pm the day of surgery, or keeping them in my car at night and releasing them at 8 am or 9 am.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think you'll ruin your car. 8O 

The cat will be in panic-mode because it is confined and it will probably try to throw itself against the windows, trying to get out. Their claws will rip your seats and door mouldings as they try to push themselves against the windows, they may try to burrow under the seats or dash and get stuck trying to hide and they will probably eliminate on the seats and carpets in their fear. 
If you want to keep the cat in your car (_NOT a good idea, especially if the car is parked in the sun_) place it in a cage or carrier. If it is a wire cage, use hard plastic or layer garbage bags and then towels over the plastic to catch liquid waste and prevent it from soaking to the carpet or fabric.

IMO, the cat would harm itself more being confined in a large area (like a vehicle interior) than if you simply released it into its' home territory. With the opposition you face, I'd *try* to keep the cat in a carrier/trap until evening when traffic is quieter and then release it into familiar territory. If you can't wait until dusk, then release the cat as soon as you can see it is no longer under the major effects of the anesthesia. I would prefer to release the ferals in early evening and not in the morning to give them the cover of dusk, impending dark or full dark to take themselves to their safe-place. 
Let the vet know the opposition you face and I'm sure he'll do the best he can to ensure a lack of problems for these ferals. 

If it's the best you can do ... then it's the best you can do ... and if people are going to yell at you or judge you without assisting you (_being a problem instead of part of the solution_) then they don't need to know WHAT you're doing until after it's done.
I admire how you are trying to help these cats. Good luck.
h =^..^=


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah I keep the cats in a cage in the car (will only keep cats in a car when it's dark and cool outside, if I did keep them out in the daytime with the sun then that would be very hot). The cage I bought today fits a litter box and food. I hope I make a difference. I wish I could do something to make their lives better. Seeing them sit under cars in the heat makes me tear up every time and this is the least I could possibly do. Anyway, will start trapping tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whiskers, noses, fingers and toes-es crossed for you! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm praying for your success!


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I wasn't going to start trapping cats till Tuesday. However, when I was heading toward my car by house to go to the humane society for a regular volunteer day, I spotted a 2-3 month old tuxedo cat that I hadn't seen before. I quickly ran toward the cat and he started headbutting me immediately. I grabbed him and fed him. Then I thought "Hey, you were so worried about not being able to catch cats and how much of a hassle traps can be, well hey here's a cat in your arms. Go get it neutered!" So I headed toward the humane society and also planned to deworm the poor baby, his stomach was so bloated. Then they dewormed him and neutered him in the morning and I came back to pick him up at 5 pm. I decided to release him at 10 pm like my vet told me to (by 10 pm he was already extremely playful and being such a cutie) and the first thing that happened when I let him go was a group of small children approached the cat and started yelling really loud. I told them that I would tell their parents if they didn't stop and then their mom came and said that she wouldn't allow them to touch any cats so I said OK. But I still couldn't leave the poor baby by himself. So I grabbed him again and took him near my house and sat him down by my porch and gave him some food. We sat for a few hours and then I let him walk away. Then I watched him walk for a few mins and figured he'd be OK. So then I went inside and took a shower. Came out to check on him and see a different group of teenagers and small children running around the neighborhood with a cart, it's covered with a table cloth. I quickly get a bad image in my head and get a little closer. I see them beating something. I run toward them and see a cat running away. The same one. So I go up to them and say I will call the cops if I see them torturing any animal and blah blah. I yelled and threatened them for a few seconds (they got scared I think) and went looking for the cat. I found the cat and I can tell he was very relieved to see me. We went back to my porch and sat there for hours holding the cat. Watched him nap. By then I was in tears and I kept thinking "this is too hard. What did I get myself into?" Even T/N/R is heartbreaking, esp. when you're dealing with small kittens. In tears, I emailed all the humane society administration I could possibly think of. I placed the poor baby in a pet taxi as he is not allowed in the house but I am not going to let him out there. Then I just began waiting for a reply. So a few minutes later, I get a response! She said "bring him in tomorrow and we'll see what we can do." Such a relief. 

I am in physical pain  How do you guys do it? I won't stop TNRing but it will be painful for me. And there will be many tears. Sigh. But I really hope this guy is negative for FeLV/FIV (that is the main thing the shelter looks for when determining whether the cat is adoptable or not). If he's not adoptable, they will give him back to me where I will have to release him back and hope those kids listen to me.

This is him sleeping btw. This picture does not do him justice!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, sweet baby. :luv And I am so sorry you are having such a rough experience. atback It sounds so heartbreaking. 
_I'm afraid I'd have had those kids in fear for their LIVES if I caught them mistreating any animal._ :evil: 

I TNR, but I TNR adults. All kittens I catch are tamed and socialized for an adoption/rescue center I foster for. I think I've been *very* lucky that they accept all of the kittens I've caught. The adults I've TNR'd were feral and already wise in the ways of survival ... but I also live rurally and do not have to deal with hooligan bands of kids mistreating animals. They'd never be able to approach, let alone catch, the ferals. 

I think, if you continue TNR and are trapping ferals who are already wary of people, you shouldn't have to worry about going through something like that again. All 'friendly' kittens and cats, I would try to get accepted into a foster/adoption program.
Your heart is so big and I admire what you are doing, trying to make a difference. 
Good luck,
h =^..^=


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

My first TNR and it's a small friendly kitten! No wonder it was hard to release. Well I'm glad I found him and now he may find a home at the adoption center where the cats don't live in cages and get lots of love. I am pretty sure the next time it won't be so tough since I don't see anymore kittens, mostly feral adults. They are easier to let go  

Two more hours till the shelter director checks him out. Hopefully he is negative for FeLV/FIV and is in good shape (which I think he already is). Today I learned he is litter box trained, he does not use the restroom otherwise. I was so worried about him not BMing esp. after the dewormer and drinking lots of water but when I set up a litter box in front of him he relieved himself. He has no feral behavior in him whatsoever. Keep your fingers crossed for this sweetheart!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooooooh! Fingers, toes-es, whiskers and noses crossed for you and him over here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you saved that kitten, but I don't think he is a feral. A feral cat would never have allowed you to touch him. True ferals would hiss, scratch, and bite! That's why it's necessary to have a trap. But there are strays who will allow you to pet them, and that's when it's difficult to part with them. I think he was someone's pet, who got lost or was wandered, and I'm afraid he's too young to make it on his own.  Those children were really cruel, and I am so grateful you were able to rescue him! You're being an angel to that kitten. 

If he is only a couple of months old, and he's friendly, he should get a home. That's the good news!  Someday you'll have your own home, and you'll be able to keep friendly strays.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes I can't wait to have my own home!!!  Yes he was definitely not a feral, I knew that from the moment I picked him the first few seconds I spotted him. His personality is just amazing. I have dealt with 100's of cats and a lot of kittens during my time at the shelter and he is definitely one of a kind. He became my friend in that one day. We had a little journey that day after his surgery (when I picked him up at 5 pm), driving around waiting for 10 pm. I began to cry out loud by then because I got so attached and didn't want to just release him outside. 

Buttttt I do have good news!!!!! He was accepted by the shelter. I don't think they would have treated me that way had I not been a very involved volunteer there so I guess it all paid off in the end. Otherwise they don't do what they did. They did the combo test (he was negative of course) and the vet examined him. They're keeping him confined in a cage for 2 or 3 days so that his ear tip and surgery wound will recover. And to make sure it doesn't turn into an infection. They put their cats in big, luxurious rooms, so he is way better off there with a reliable source of food than he ever was. 

They also asked me if I wanted to get a animal cruelty officer and come talk to these people. So I will handle that later on too. They also gave me a discount, $30 for neutering males and $40 for females (original price is $60 for cats). Everything like rabies shot, the surgery itself, admission fee, ear tipping, nail clipping (IDK why they would clip the nails of feral cats? hmm) and if the cat is pregnant or in heat is included in these fees. Which to me is a good price! I had a feeling she would decrease the amount if I insisted but I started thanking her and stuff. Oh well. 

So yeah, I am glad that poor baby got a home! Going back to visit him tomorrow. Hopefully there's no more kittens in the neighborhood and if there are then she said to just bring them all in if they're friendly. Yay!!!

This is him patiently waiting in my car right after I picked him up after his surgery  He was crying to get out of his carrier and play.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful! You certainly did get a good price! And I'm so glad the kitten is going to get a home!

If in doubt about a neighborhood cat, put a note on a collar , and ask if it has an owner.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! What an AWESOME facility and a *great* opportunity to help friendly kittens and cats who cross your path. I agree with the being involved issue, I think my adoption/rescue organization has accepted kittens/cats I've found on my own because I work so diligently and closely with them. But, WOW!, what fabulous prices for their services! 

_...clipping the nails of ferals, I wonder if that is just a safety precaution for the people who have to handle them before they are relased?_


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I neglected to answer your question about clipping the kitty's nails. That's just a part of regular grooming, or should be. I never had any trouble with Precious and Blueberry, and I clipped their nails every ten days or so. They are now at the Bridge.

As for Nina, I think she's triple jointed! She wiggles and wriggles so much, and she's so furry, that by the time I find her claw to trim it, she's gone...or upside down! :lol:


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, it's a great facility. They treated me and my kitty like royalty today! 

Hmm, but wouldn't the ferals need their claws to defend themselves after they're released? Well they'd grow back in a few days anyway so I guess they do it to protect us when we release them and to maybe protect them since they don't want to get scratched by the ferals when they wake up and they have to transfer them from the cage to the carrier. 

Should I ask them not to clip the nails next time?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You could ask if you want to, but if it is for handler safety, I think they'd probably still clip them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They are doing you a favor! Most vets would charge you for that service.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I named the small kitten Memo because he looks like my cat named Memo and also acts like him too. So he got the honor of being named after my wonderful cat  His roommates are small cute kittens who look just like him and he's also in there with a 2 year old cat Leia who is sooo annoyed by them lol. But she doesn't mind them as long as they leave her alone. 

I spoke to our cruelty officer at the shelter and they are all taking this very seriously. He wants to come and educate the kids. And also wants to get CPS to come down and check the mother out. There is obviously some bad parenting going on here. She told me that she has told her kids several times to stop beating on the cats and they don't listen. She allows her 3 year old toddler to roam around the streets barefooted, accompanied by her small brothers who are around 6-7. They are smart kids and know how to cuss and understand it's wrong to hit cats yet continue to do so. The officer said there is a chance her kids might get taken (she has 4+ kids and is pregnant) up until she realizes how to take care of them. 

I don't care how insignificant it may seem to take a caterpillar and put it in a box and shake it; but to sit there and watch your children do that (and smile) is bad parenting. Same goes for beating a cat with a stick. I have seen these children grab the feral cat food bowls I set up, and have seen the younger one even eat some of the kibble!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good grief! That woman shouldn't have children or animals. It's hard to believe anyone could be like that! 8O


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

I just read through all these posts. Wow, what an amazing journey.

Catlady, might I suggest that you find some people you know well, that would be supportive of your cause? I wouldn't spill your guts right away; just test the waters by saying that you've got feral cats living near your place, and go from there if you get a positive reaction. I sense that a lot of your worry over these kitties stems from the fact that you're going at it alone. Dropping $600 bucks or so is a LOT for a college-aged student, not to mention all time time and logistics needed to TNR *twelve* cats.

Also realize that you may not be able to rescue every single cat. ****, if you only get half or even a third of them, that's four to six cats that would not have been TNR'ed without you. These little guys are lucky to have someone like you living nearby.

As for your parents, realize that they may be victims of the "stray cat = danger, do not touch" mentality that a lot of people have. Who knows, you may be the only voice of reason that they have about this. Consider it an opportunity to guide them into understanding that you're doing not just those cats, but your neighbors, a real service.

Good luck!


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I really haven't tried asking people but I don't know if anyone will understand. The only help I need right now is finding the cats a home where they can stay for a few days in a cage but no one is willing. So I just have to work with what I have. Tomorrow I am trapping my third TNR, well not trapping, he is semi-feral so I should be able to just hold him since he lets me approach him sometimes. 

Money is very, very, very tight for me right now but since I'm doing only two cats every two weeks and I got a discount (males $30 and females $40) it's not that bad at all. It definitely not going to be 600 dollars like I thought it would be, thanks to the discount. I can even probably afford to deworm all of them, it's only 15 bucks. And you're right, I won't be able to rescue or TNR all of them  Some of them have gone missing for weeks, even months which is so heartbreaking for me right now. I don't know where they went or what happened to them. When I started this post, I counted twelve cats and now I'm down to 5 or 6 in my neighborhood but I really haven't walked around my neighborhood or driven around it, it's a very huge neighborhood so they might have relocated to another area. I will drive around the neighborhood when I get the chance to look for more cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It takes an angel to spend her limited income on these cats. Many were pets at one time, and had to learn how to survive on their own. And the others are lucky to live a few years. You are making possible longer, happier lives for all. God bless you for what you are doing! :angel


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

catlady2010 said:


> *I really haven't tried asking people but I don't know if anyone will understand.* The only help I need right now is finding the cats a home where they can stay for a few days in a cage but no one is willing. So I just have to work with what I have. Tomorrow I am trapping my third TNR, well not trapping, he is semi-feral so I should be able to just hold him since he lets me approach him sometimes.


But how do you know if they will understand or not without making some kind of contact with your neighbors? My guess is that some will like what you're doing, some will think it's kind of weird, and a lot just won't care. It's that first group that could be a potential asset to you. But you gotta get out there to find them! Remember, it's all about these cats. The more resources you have at your disposal, the more you can do. Just imagine, if all works well, you have an outside chance at TNR'ing every single cat. 



> Money is very, very, very tight for me right now but since I'm doing only two cats every two weeks and I got a discount (males $30 and females $40) it's not that bad at all. It definitely not going to be 600 dollars like I thought it would be, thanks to the discount. I can even probably afford to deworm all of them, it's only 15 bucks. And you're right, I won't be able to rescue or TNR all of them  Some of them have gone missing for weeks, even months which is so heartbreaking for me right now. I don't know where they went or what happened to them. When I started this post, I counted twelve cats and now I'm down to 5 or 6 in my neighborhood but I really haven't walked around my neighborhood or driven around it, it's a very huge neighborhood so they might have relocated to another area. I will drive around the neighborhood when I get the chance to look for more cats.


Can I share with you something that happened to me?

A couple months ago, my tabby went missing. So I searched all over the neighborhood for that cat. Upont the way, I ran into a lot of false leads: Turns out we have quite a few ferals around here. So every time I saw a cat, I had to learn not to get my hopes up too high. Well, after a couple days of searching, I ran into a true cat lady! Turns out she knows pretty much every feral cat in the area--all dozen or so. And she gave me some tips and encouragement on getting my little guy back. He returned soon later, safe and sound.

The point is not that I had to go find cat lady to get my own cat back. Rather, I would have never met her had I not gotten out of the house and walked around the neighborhood. So try it! You never know if you have a cat lady in your neck of the woods until you find her.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Jeanie. I am trying my best and you guys have helped tremendously. 

toll booth, I will definitely have to walk around the neighborhood (or drive). I would be completely naive to think that the cats across from my house are the only ones in the entire neighborhood. And I would feel terrible, knowing that there's possibly other cats in the surrounding areas but I'm just being lazy, staying in my comfort zone. Truth is, I live in an extremely bad area. The kind of neighborhood where you're not suppose to go out at night. If I tried engaging with my neighbors and introduce the plan then they wouldn't even understand me because more than half of these people don't speak english unfortunately. My first TNR ever, when I released the kitten, a group of kids started teasing the cat and when I tried talking to them and their parents, none of them understood me. The reason why I'm so uncomfortable about going outside and just walking, looking for cats, is because I am scared of my neighbors :? But I will definitely drive around with my car, park in some areas and walk around and then get back into the car and search some more. 

I guess I am the cat lady in the neighborhood, I know there's another one but she doesn't speak english properly. There were two tuxedo cats, and one tabby. And now they're all gone  I miss the tabby very much, she was extremely beautiful and looked like this http://www.mooseyscountrygarden.com/gar ... -tabby.jpg. One of the tuxedo cats was a survivor, I think he's been around for years through the cold winters and hot summers and he used to bully everyone. Now he's gone too  I don't even hear sounds of cat fights anymore outside; I used to ALL the time at night since I have bowls of cat food all over my porch. I really hope they just relocated. I will check tomorrow morning. Where could they have gone? :?

EDIT: So I just saw a few new cats. It was pretty bad. I saw two mating two feet away from me and I tried to stop them but they kept going until I clapped my hands loud. Then I somehow caught one with my own hands or scruffed her, she tried to bite me when I was getting ready to put her in a pet taxi  And then I accidentally let go. I want to scream  I returned all my traps because I thought the cats were not so feral in my area but they are semi-feral and I need the traps back. Ah I just looked outside and they're still at it. The tuxedo kitten is definitely going to be pregnant but the vet will take care of that, hopefully if I trap her on time! 

Is it just me or is this extremely stressful and depressing for you guys too? Academy opens at 9 am tomorrow where I get the traps, and then the shelter stops accepting ferals after 10 am. There is no way I can get the traps by 9 am, come home at 9:15 or 9:30, trap the cats and then go to the shelter before 10 am. Ahhhhhh!!! And to top it off I have visitors from Australia who want to meet up for breakfast! ( But I have another plan. I will get a whole bunch of yummy canned food, put it in their bowl, and look around for them starting at 6-7 am in the morning tomorrow. Hopefully by then they'll approach me (right now they are just distracted doing you know what) and they'll be hungry since I left no food outside tonight.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

So I just drove around the entire neighborhood (well sort of). I finally saw the big tuxedo, bully cat that I hadn't seen for weeks so I was happy to see him alive. Then I saw this beautiful family of four cats. There was a mother and a father, and two small baby kittens. They were pretty feral, esp. the father. I didn't have a trap at the time so I just got back into my car and then I saw another family in another area. An orange tabby father, a tortie mother and two beautiful tortie kittens and another grey kitten. I grabbed the father, mother and grey kitten. The other kittens wouldn't let me touch them. Don't worry, the kittens were small but they were above two pounds and they don't need nursing anymore. Besides, I am releasing the father and mother in the same area tonight at 10 pm. Also, in the same area where I left the two tortie kittens, there was a food and water bowl set up for stray cats. 

So all in all, without even making that much of an effort to look for the cats, I saw about 11 cats today! There are four others that I take care of that live in front of my house. As cute as kittens are, I absolutely hate finding them because it gets SOOO much more complicated, emotional and risky. 

On the bright side, two strays are being neutered/spayed as we speak and I'll be picking them up at 4 pm today. At least I got something accomplished. So many more to go though! And I got my trap back! I am taking the grey kitten and maybe one more cat tomorrow morning if I'm able to trap it (I couldn't take the grey kitten that I found with the mother and father today since they have a "two at a time" policy).


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! :luv You're doing a great job!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good for you! :thumb You're doing a great job.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm actually going to go pick up the mommy and daddy from surgery in a few minutes. Right now I am holding both of their kittens hostage (lol) and I don't know what to do. They have another littermate (or two) that I saw today. But they were too feral to just catch. So now I have exactly 70 bucks left and I'm wondering whether I should use it on these two kittens. From what I can tell, they are two pounds and ready to be spayed/neutered. But if i do TNR them then I won't have any money for two weeks which means more and more adult cats will continue reproducing for two weeks. Should I just release these two kittens as soon as their parents are back from surgery and let them be? Until I have the money to spay/neuter them later on. I figure it's more important to spay/neuter the cats that were mating right before my eyes and my parents' eyes (which was very embarrassing by the way), right? 

So what do you think, should I just release these two kittens with their spayed/neutered parents tonight? And use the trap that I just purchased on two other older, mature cats? I thought about surrendering the kittens to the humane society but they are getting 100's of litters per day =/ Literally. And as you guys already know, i'm unable to foster any cats or kittens and right now I can't find anybody else either. In fact, the two kittens are not even allowed into my house, they are sitting in a carrier outside on my porch. But there's no sun and it's cool outside so not to worry. I am planning on releasing them tonight with their parents. 

What do you think?


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

catlady2010 said:


> Thanks Jeanie. I am trying my best and you guys have helped tremendously.
> 
> toll booth, I will definitely have to walk around the neighborhood (or drive). I would be completely naive to think that the cats across from my house are the only ones in the entire neighborhood. And I would feel terrible, knowing that there's possibly other cats in the surrounding areas but I'm just being lazy, staying in my comfort zone. Truth is, I live in an extremely bad area. The kind of neighborhood where you're not suppose to go out at night. If I tried engaging with my neighbors and introduce the plan then they wouldn't even understand me because more than half of these people don't speak english unfortunately. My first TNR ever, when I released the kitten, a group of kids started teasing the cat and when I tried talking to them and their parents, none of them understood me. The reason why I'm so uncomfortable about going outside and just walking, looking for cats, is because I am scared of my neighbors :? But I will definitely drive around with my car, park in some areas and walk around and then get back into the car and search some more.


Ahh, it's a rough neighborhood. That was my next question. Indeed, it isn't going to be easy to neuter all the cats you want to. I take it this is some sort of inner-city slum? (no insult intended, just trying to visualize the setting)

One other possibility is if you could get in touch with anyone locally, that might know someone that can help to cover the costs of TNR'ing. I just feel so badly that you haven't been able to find anyone to give you a hand yet. There ARE helping souls out there, but it may take some digging around to find them. Maybe your shelter or the Humane Society might know of someone?



> I guess I am the cat lady in the neighborhood, I know there's another one but she doesn't speak english properly. There were two tuxedo cats, and one tabby. And now they're all gone  I miss the tabby very much, she was extremely beautiful and looked like this http://www.mooseyscountrygarden.com/gar ... -tabby.jpg. One of the tuxedo cats was a survivor, I think he's been around for years through the cold winters and hot summers and he used to bully everyone. Now he's gone too  I don't even hear sounds of cat fights anymore outside; I used to ALL the time at night since I have bowls of cat food all over my porch. I really hope they just relocated. I will check tomorrow morning. Where could they have gone? :?
> 
> EDIT: So I just saw a few new cats. It was pretty bad. I saw two mating two feet away from me and I tried to stop them but they kept going until I clapped my hands loud. Then I somehow caught one with my own hands or scruffed her, she tried to bite me when I was getting ready to put her in a pet taxi  And then I accidentally let go. I want to scream  I returned all my traps because I thought the cats were not so feral in my area but they are semi-feral and I need the traps back. Ah I just looked outside and they're still at it. The tuxedo kitten is definitely going to be pregnant but the vet will take care of that, hopefully if I trap her on time!
> 
> Is it just me or is this extremely stressful and depressing for you guys too? Academy opens at 9 am tomorrow where I get the traps, and then the shelter stops accepting ferals after 10 am. There is no way I can get the traps by 9 am, come home at 9:15 or 9:30, trap the cats and then go to the shelter before 10 am. Ahhhhhh!!! And to top it off I have visitors from Australia who want to meet up for breakfast! ( But I have another plan. I will get a whole bunch of yummy canned food, put it in their bowl, and look around for them starting at 6-7 am in the morning tomorrow. Hopefully by then they'll approach me (right now they are just distracted doing you know what) and they'll be hungry since I left no food outside tonight.


Catlady, just remember what they say on airplanes: "If the oxygen masks deploy, put one on yourself first, and then one on your child." Don't forget to take care of yourself first. These cats depend on you, but they can only go as far as you're able to take them. Baby steps; one cat at a time. Look at it as a positive: Every cat TNR'ed is a cat that wouldn't have otherwise been serviced.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Did I give you this link? These organizations will spay and neuter at reduced prices. 

http://www.bing.com/search?srch=106&FOR ... s+by+state.

You volunteer for the Humane Society, don't you? Would they allow you to pay later? Or better yet, do it as a courtesy to you?

If worse comes to worse, I guess it would be best to trap two more adults. It's a shame you have to make that decision.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah I know I have to take care of myself and right now I am just very stressed out. I wish I had just one person by my side. I am trying to tell myself that it's OK if I can only do one or two cats in two weeks at a time. The neighborhood is sort of like the slums, a more upgraded version. They all stare at me as I walk past them, men whistling, people wondering why I'm kneeling down on my knees by a bush with a can. I am scared for myself walking alone in this area. It's all stressful. So that's why I only do this once every two weeks and I try to get as many as four within two days. 

Jeanie, there are free spay/neuter programs in the area but you have to prove you're on low income by providing certain documents :? Money is not the biggest problem. If I wanted to, I can still spay/neuter four or five cats every two weeks. The BIGGEST problems I face are trapping each and every one of them and keeping track of all of them since there are so many, finding kittens and needing foster care for them (I hate to spay/neuter kittens and just release them, esp. non-feral ones), but at the end of the day, there are several cats here and they all had to be kittens in their lifetime and they got through it. So I keep telling myself that it's not necessarily a death sentence to release kittens that are as young as 8-12 weeks. It's better than taking a whole litter to intake and having them euth. And lastly, I wish I had just one person that helped me out. 

I have sort of an update. I got the mother and father cats back today. They just had a major surgery so they will be with me till tomorrow evening or the morning after that. The two kittens I caught, I decided to spay/neuter them too, the shelter manager said she will put them up for adoption since I'm paying for the surgery and dewormer. So that's a good thing. They were, however, SO infested with fleas that I could see fleas walking all over them through the peepholes in their carriers. I chose to spay/neuter the kittens instead of another pair of adult cats because the shelter manager agreed to take them in and then they will find a home. And this adoption center is just an amazing place for cats/kittens to live in. Now I have to worry about the two kittens I left behind but they are old enough to take care of themselves. I will be going in that area everyday and living food/water bowls even though the people in that area already do so as well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have to repeat what I told you before. You're their angel! Please be careful when you go out. 

I'm glad you're keeping mom and dad cat confined for a while.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You really are doing great work with these cats. 
I was going to comment about TNR; you spay/neuter what you got, when you get it. You cannot always count on catching them again or at a better opportunity, as in the case of pregnant vs non-pregnant. 
I do hope you are able to find someone who can help you, it must be very stressful and burdensome to be doing this all on your own. atback ...but what you are doing is a great service for these cats. It helps remove a lot of the survival struggle challenges they face. 
h =^..^=


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Just wondering, do you guys have organizations or people that help you when you TNR? And do you know how many cats you've done so far?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Merry (Mitts & Tess) does extensive work with TNR in her area of Arizona and she has TNR'd, rehabbed, tamed/socialized many, MANY cats/kittens. I work on a smaller TNR scale and I foster litters with a local adoption/rescue center.

The TNR that I've done has been on my own, with animals I have trapped on my own property or that of other people I know who asked my assistance. The A/R-center accepts all of the kittens I've tamed/socialized and did accept two adult cats for adoption through their program. All of the other adult ferals I TNR'd were released back to my rural property where I began the long work of taming and socialization outdoors with the goal of bringing them indoors. 
To date: 
EVERY adult feral cat I TNR'd has been successfully tamed/socialized and is now one of our relaxed and confident housecats. _I believe my numbers are at about 35-40, and closer to 60 if I include every cat I've taken in that required socialization work._ 

Until I hooked-up with the A/R-center, I was on my own. When I was included in their programs I found I was able to help more and more cats and kittens than when I worked on my own. I appreciate their support as I would have never been able to assist as many felines as I've been able to without their resources (_s/n & adoption center_) and encouragement. 
This is why I think it would be beneficial for you to be able to find someone, or an organization to assist you, as the encouragement and knowledge of someone having compassion for your work, an advocate, is invaluable. 

I am always looking for ways to learn more about taming and socialization. Every cat and kitten is different and there is no One Way to tame and socialize because each individual kitten and cat requires an approach unique to them and they all progress at different speeds, especially noticeable in litter-groups of kittens. The more skills I can learn, the more options I'll have in my 'bag-of-tricks' to help tame and socialize quickly and with as little stress as possible to the feline.

I hope that was helpful?
h =^..^=


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I found this http://www.cap4pets.org/programs/feral-cats. It's a no-kill shelter in Houston that supports TNR. Maybe I will learn more and get more support when I become a volunteer. They invited me to an orientation which is at the end of June. 

By the way, when the cat is really feral, how do you manage to clean his/her cage or carrier? I have two cats that are sitting on my porch, in a cage (the only place my parents would allow me to place them so that they can recover from surgery). I cleaned their cage the morning after their surgery which was this morning. I disinfected it too, while I kept them distracted by food. They kept looking for a place to escape but I wouldn't let them. I guess I'll just keep distracting them with food and see how that works. Or wait, I have a better idea. I can put a cat harness around them and hold on to that, while cleaning their cages. I don't want them to sit in their own BM all day long :? Poor babies, they are sooooo confused and depressed. They have no idea what's going on. They are stuck in a cage, I feel so bad. I'll let them out tomorrow morning or maybe tomorrow evening.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

CatLady2010, I would NOT try to restrain a feral or frightened companion cat with a harness. The risks to yourself and the cat would be great; injuries from teeth/claws of a frightened cat as you try to apply the harness, injuries to you or the cat itself from a panicked cat fighting the restraint, the cat could slip the harness and escape, the cat could injure its' surgical site and worst-case would be complete escape *with* a harness and leash attached to it that could become tangled after escape and result in death. 

I have moved the cat from a dirty kennel to a clean one and then cleaned and prepped the dirty kennel for the next exchange. There is also a fabulous product called a *Feral Cat Den* that I saw used with my Malibu when I TNR'd her. The lady was able to safely, and with little stress, move Malibu from the large holding cage, into the den, close her in and carry her in the FCD to the smaller kennel-cage she needed to be in, and then from the outside of that cage, open the FCD so Malibu had access to food, water and litterbox.
This may be beyond your current budget, but if this (_feral TNR_) is something you think you may be doing long term, you may wish to look into getting one.























h =^..^=

**I noted the edit, my apology for presuming.*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I read thru all the post and have to say Im so impressed with your devotion to TNR kitties in your neighborhood. Go Girl!!! 

In 2006, 7 of us got together and decided to start TNRing. We knew nothing! Since then weve done over 800 cats. Half of them were abandoned companion cats and kittens which we foster in our homes and vet and adopt out. I couldnt of done this without the help of all my cat friends. It helps so much to have others to carry the load of responsiblities with you. Are you in Houston? Cant help but think if you are there has to be lots of cat people to join with you.

You might try emailing Best Friends Animal Sanctuary to find out who TNRs in your area. They are a clearing house to help everyone to network with rescues and TNR people to work together in each area of the country. Also check out their section on TNRing. Its a great resource.

As far as cleaning cages when the cat is truly feral or semi-feral, I wouldnt until they are released and out of the cages.. Males we keep for a day or two and females 3 or more days to recover. We wire the dishes to the side of the kennels. We use a watering can with the long thin neck to stick in and refill the water. We scoop food for thru the wires of the kennel into the wired on bowl. The reason we wire them on is so they cant get tipped over. We use corn litter usually in their cat boxes- wired to the cages so they cant tip them over in a frenzy- the corn litter is better if they lay in the boxes it wont be dirty and infect the incission on the females. During hot weather if the cats are on a screened in porch or such we have fans blowing on them since it gets really really hot here. We keep them covered with a sheet except for where the fan is blowing into the kennel. You can disinfect the kennel with bleach water after your done using it. Dont worry about it while you have them in there recovering. I usually rifle as much food as they can eat while holding them. I want them to leave with a full tummy till they get aclimated and come back to feed. Soft food is best, since it has water in it and they seem to eat more of that than dry.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

So far a lot of people at the Houston Humane Society know I do this. They took three of the kittens I spayed/neutered so I'm glad  I think they will accept more kittens in the future as long as I pay for the surgery and deworm them too. 

You know what the hardest part about this is? People. The neighbors. I face a lot of opposition. I am going in different areas of the subdivision, areas that are not even close to my own home. These people hate the fact that I put out stinky wet food in paper plates in the morning and in the night. It was 11 pm tonight when I was setting up their food and two scary, big men came out running. They looked like there were charging toward me. I quickly got into my car and as I was driving away, they were giving me this very evil stare. Very scary neighborhood. I am glad there is another person who feeds them dry food and also leaves water. So if I'm ever scared to go out there at any particular time, then I can always depend on these people to leave food (but they leave it on their own property so no one else can really do anything, I, on the other hand leave it by the sidewalk). Then there's the crazy man who walks around the whole neighborhood (he is the maintenance guy who is in charge of picking up trash all over the neighborhood). He already knows i leave food for cats, he has seen the food and water bowls I set up in front of my porch. He can't do anything about it since it is on my property. But suddenly he spots me in a whole different area in the neighborhood and when he sees that i left food for the cats, he takes a big stick and throws it at the cat! The cat didn't get hurt. He was just angry I think. Then he was coming toward me to pick up the paper plate but the cat was eating so I said "I'll pick it up, don't worry." So he left. But now I am scared of him everyday. And I'm scared of that crazy drug dealer family that lives right where the TNR cats live. What's wrong with these people? What's so bad about feeding these miserable animals? Why can't we all just get along? 

Everywhere I look, I see cats. Not hundreds of them but there's 20+. Last week I did four (two were released, other two got adopted). This week I might do more than 4, if I'm able to catch enough. I really need help, it's depressing to do this alone. I've been doing this every two weeks and those couple of days are very hard. I'm not doing them a very big favor by releasing them. Whenever I have a cat on my porch that is recovering from the surgery, I always think about how I have a cat who has a very miserable life. And I can't do anything about it. When I release the cat, it will just continue on with his/her sad life. Sitting beneath cars on hot and humid days. I think too much and always stress myself out. I don't think I have depression but since I started becoming more aware of the problems feral cats face, I definitely think I have anxiety when I think about them :? I keep thinking that one day these people will complain and there will be a feeding ban, or maybe someone will poison the cats, hit the cats (these particular cats are not so feral), break into my house and do something to my cats, hurt me, or maybe the maintenance guy will ask the leasing office people do ask my family to get rid of my own cats, etc. 

Sorry for the long rant. I had to get that out. Who knows, maybe you guys have had similar experiences. or have faced opposition from people.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You can't continue worrying about all the ferals, catlady. We can't save them all. I would make sure not to offend the neighbors, however. Of course, canned food is better for them, but if you have to give them dry, they will still survive and have a much better life than they do on their own. I would gradually move the food where the neighbors won't see it, preferably on your own property.

I used to have a recurring dream. In my dream, I was trying to feed hundreds of animals, and I was the only person doing it. I was so afraid I'd run out of food, and every time I looked there were new kittens or baby birds and more and more animals waiting for food. It was a nightmare. Before I awakened, my mother would always tell me, "You can't take care of all of them, Jeanie. It's impossible, and you'll wear yourself out." That helped. I hope it helps you, because it's true. We can do only so much with what we have, and if you become a nervous wreck, who will take your place? Get your education, and do what you can afford, financially, physically, and psychologically. You are doing more than the majority.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im going to start praying you network or bump into someone to help you with this. Even have someone to talk with on the phone with questions or to share what your encountering. That has been a life saver for me. Ive learned so much from my friends and we all share what ever found out or better ways to do things or just come over and help out. Its tough when your carrying the whole load on your shoulders. 

All the grassroot community cat lovers are solving this problem one cat at a time. That is the only way were going to solve this. So each cat you do is a victory in our efforts. When you start getting sad and overwhelmed stop and remind yourself of the kittens that got homes and wont reproduce, the ferals that you managed to trap and are being fed and not have to have litter after litter destroying their health. Remember too that these cat feel your energy and love for them. They arent encountering an angry human but you are showing them humans can be gentle, loving, & kind. Even the smallest jesture makes their world better. You are making a giant difference.

It might help if you made a simple handout of what you are doing in the area. Put the benefits of S/N and vaccinating and feeding ferals. Let them know you are trying to make a difference in their/your neighborhood. If it is possible always smooze people to bring them to your side. Yes there are a lot of jerks out there- but guess what acts of kindness are always more powerful than these jerks- you can overcome thier negativeness. Im sure if your flyer got around some animal lovers would be supportive of what you are doing.

Keep up the good work  

Be sure and contact Best Friends to see who is in your area. Even if they arent in your neighborhood its good to have contacts in your city to be a part of what is going on. Networking produces tremendous results. I cant emphasize that enough.


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

It sounds like you've made some connections with the folks at the Humane Society. Any chance they could find someone who could help you physically round up all the cats?

Oh and considering your neighborhood, does your schedule and the cats' schedule allow you to attempt trapping during the daytime?


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I just emailed Best Friends Animal Society, I really hope there's someone in my area who could help me. The first kitten that I was going to TNR but ended up taking him to the shelter instead, got adopted by a cool couple  He is such a cutie and I am going to miss going to the shelter every week to play with him. And another kitten that I was going to release after spaying but also decided to take to the shelter found a home as well. Both of my TNR kitties got adopted at the same time. So happy! Now I can bug them to take some more kittens into their shelter since two of mine got adopted already  

toll_booth, yeah in that particular area, I am only going to go in the daytime to trap cats. Some creepy people live there. But I like going to feed cats in the night time because I feel like no one can see me. In the daytime there's a lot of people outside and they all just stare at me when I'm putting out paper plates of food. In the night, it's less obvious. All I do is run out and place the food on the sidewalk, get in my car and drive away. Trapping is time consuming and you have to wait a long time before catching a cat so I do that in the daytime. The Humane Society is well aware of what I do but no one will physically help me from there, I don't think. The shelter directors have offered to put the kittens I bring into the shelter up for adoption IF I get the kitten spayed/neutered with my money and also deworm the kitten. And I'm sooo grateful for that.

EDIT: I found a Feral Cat Assistance Program in Houston


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool. What have they to offer?


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

They offered to meet me halfway and lend me a few traps so that I can do more cats (now I don't have to spend $60 on buying another trap). One of them also said she could keep the cats for 2-3 days during the recovery period. I'm meeting up with her tomorrow so hopefully I can get more information from her tomorrow. She is part of the FCAP.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Woot! That is awesome news!


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

And also, another lady emailed me this morning and said she would come down and help me trap!


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet, a helping hand!

I gotta tip my cap to you, catlady, you thoroughly searched for resources to give you a hand, and finally your efforts have started to pay off. And who's going to benefit the most from your efforts? Why, of course, the cats.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, and it's all because you guys motivated me to do that, otherwise I kept telling myself "ah no one cares." I already have two or three people who offered to take the cats during the recovery period.  I got four emails from four different people in the Houston area so far. 

By the way, I was wondering if you guys have ever released a 3-4 month old kitten? So far, the kittens I have spayed/neutered have been accepted by the humane society. However, that doesn't necessarily mean they'll take in more - so I have to be prepared for the worst (which is basically releasing a 3-4 month old small kitten back outside). The kitten I trapped has her mom and dad (both have been TNR'd already) but obviously they are not going to look after her anymore - but they do live together so she won't be lonely. It's a sticky situation. The kitten is about 3 months old which is old enough to be separated from the mom. However, every time I have ever seen the kitten or mom, they are always together. The kitten sleeps with the mom and everything. It's literally like a little family. But if there's a chance the kitten will find a home then what do I do? Take her away from her mommy?


----------

